# Arisaema candidissimum



## parvi_17 (May 14, 2010)

My favorite Arisaema species, and the only one that is actually pretty. This one doesn't seem to have a fragrance (this species is supposed to have a rosy or floral scent). It's blooming quite a bit earlier than I expected it to. The flower is very large this year!


----------



## Clark (May 14, 2010)

Sweet.


----------



## NYEric (May 14, 2010)

Hello Jack.


----------



## smartie2000 (May 15, 2010)

:clap: I love it!!


----------



## biothanasis (May 15, 2010)

Very nice shape and soft colour!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (May 15, 2010)

Stunning species - it vies for position with sikokianum for the "most beautiful jack award"!


----------



## SlipperFan (May 16, 2010)

Very pretty. I purchased this one and a few others last year, but apparently they died over the winter, though they were supposed to be OK for my zone. $$ down the drain....


----------

